# LED fiber optic illuminator



## MrMatt (Aug 13, 2012)

I just want to see if it would be possible to make and what I would need. Hoping some one here could help me.

I want to make an illuminator for my stereo microscope.

I would like something that would be comparable to either a 150 or 250 watt halogen bulb, dimmable, and had optics that could direct the light at a fiber optic cable. What LED options/optics are available? What driver would be needed and what pot would be recommended. If possible I'd like it small enough to throw into a project box and plug into the wall. I have the FO cable and ring adapter for the microscope.

Hope this makes sense what I'm trying to do.

Thanks in advance.

I'll be happy to clarify anything also if it doesn't make sense.

Matt


----------

